# JOINS und Hibernate?



## EOB (27. Nov 2006)

hi, wenn ich diese sql query habe, wie koennte die wohl in hibernate aussehen?

_
SELECT p.produktnavn, k.knavn FROM produkt p JOIN (produktkategori pk, kategori k) ON (p.id=pk.produktid AND pk.kategoriid=k.id) JOIN (produktfarge pf, farge f) ON (p.id=pf.produktid AND pf.fargeid=f.id) where k.id = '1164113247767' and p.pris between 0 and 5000 and f.id = '1164113248104';
_

das baut auf diesem ER auf. hab vorher leider noch nie mit hibernate gearbeitet und weiss nicht, wie ich daten aus mehr als einer klasse bekommen kann. 

vielen dank fuer hinweise etc


----------



## SlaterB (27. Nov 2006)

macht doch einen normalen Join:
SELECT ? from produktkategori pk, kategori k, farge f
WHERE p.id=pk.produktid AND pk.kategoriid=k.id and p.id=pf.produktid AND pf.fargeid=f.id
and k.id = '1164113247767' and p.pris between 0 and 5000 and f.id = '1164113248104'

was vorne beim Select stehen muss kann ich im Moment auch nicht sagen


----------



## EOB (27. Nov 2006)

was genau meinst du mit 'normalem join'? das problem ist, das hibernate wieder nicht direkt sql nutzt, sondern hql, welches zwar auf sql aufbaut, aber eben anders ist. irgendwie muss man das mappen oder so. aber es muss ja irgendwie gehen.

gruesse


----------



## SlaterB (27. Nov 2006)

also ich meine einen Join ohne die Schlüsselwörter JOIN und ON, sieht man doch 

http://sql.1keydata.com/de/sql-join.php

so versteht es HQL auch, ob HQL JOIN ON versteht weiß ich wiederum nicht,
aber ausprobieren kann man es


----------

